

Any networking/sysadmin websites you follow - Maven911

Hi, I would like to learn more about unix &#38; windows networking along with general sysadmin knowledge,<p>the websites that I currently follow are:
www.networkworld.com
www.windowsnetworking.com<p>any others you would suggest ?
======
ciupinet
I follow and sometimes contribute to a couple of forums: <http://www.unix.com>
and <http://serverfault.com/>.

~~~
tfitzgerald
I'm on Server Fault everyday. Even if you don't ask or answer questions, it is
interesting to read all of the content.

~~~
Maven911
Thanks how could I forget serverfault :)

I also like: <http://www.cyberciti.biz/> for *nix related stuff

